# الإلحاد



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة
أنا النهارده مش هاتكلم في المسيحية ولا الإسلام ، أنا عايزة اتكلم في الالحاد بعد إذن الادارة ولو مفيش مانع ولو ده يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدي يتفضل الأستاذ روك بحزف الموضوع ،
أنا من يوم مادخلت منتدي الكنيسة وأنا بدأت اشوف ملحدين كتير وكان أول مرة أعرف إن في ملحدين في مصر أو أي دولة عربية وأتصدمت لما عرفت إن في عرب ملحدين وقولت هي الناس دي مافيهاش دماغ تفكر بيها وتعرف إن في إله بس بعد كده عرفت إن ليهم معتقدات ودلائل علي عدم وجود إله وأنا في الحقيقة رغم إيماني وتأكيدي بوجود الله لكن مانكرش إن أحيانا الشيطان بيخليني افكر في الموضوع ده وكنت بزعل من نفسي أوي لما بفكر في ده وبحس أني عملت ذنب كبير بس التفكير في الموضوع ده بيرجع تاني وتعبت أوي وخفت علي نفسي ،، وعلشان كده قولت أنا لازم أعرف الناس دي بتفكر أزاي وعايشة أزاي فياريت أي ملحد يرد علي سؤالي لو الادارة سمحت. 
ايه دليل الملحد علي عدم وجود إله ، والكون ده بدايته كانت أزاي ، الطبيعة مين خلقها؟


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> أنا النهارده مش هاتكلم في المسيحية ولا الإسلام ، أنا عايزة اتكلم في الالحاد بعد إذن الادارة ولو مفيش مانع ولو ده يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدي يتفضل الأستاذ روك بحزف الموضوع ،
> أنا من يوم مادخلت منتدي الكنيسة وأنا بدأت اشوف ملحدين كتير وكان أول مرة أعرف إن في ملحدين في مصر أو أي دولة عربية وأتصدمت لما عرفت إن في عرب ملحدين وقولت هي الناس دي مافيهاش دماغ تفكر بيها وتعرف إن في إله بس بعد كده عرفت إن ليهم معتقدات ودلائل علي عدم وجود إله وأنا في الحقيقة رغم إيماني وتأكيدي بوجود الله لكن مانكرش إن أحيانا الشيطان بيخليني افكر في الموضوع ده وكنت بزعل من نفسي أوي لما بفكر في ده وبحس أني عملت ذنب كبير بس التفكير في الموضوع ده بيرجع تاني وتعبت أوي وخفت علي نفسي ،، وعلشان كده قولت أنا لازم أعرف الناس دي بتفكر أزاي وعايشة أزاي فياريت أي ملحد يرد علي سؤالي لو الادارة سمحت.
> ايه دليل الملحد علي عدم وجود إله ، والكون ده بدايته كانت أزاي ، الطبيعة مين خلقها؟



إذا سمحت لي الإداره أيضا سوف أجيب ولكن أولا لا يوجد بشر بلا دماغ، وكل شخص له حرية الإيمان بما يريد، كمثال المسلمين يقولون المسيحين ليس لديهم دماغ لأنهم يظنون أن لله إين واليهود يقولون أن المسيحين ليس لهم دماغ لأنهم يصدقون أن شخص يولد من عذراء فلذلك لا يجوز على الأطلاق إتهام الناس أو تجريحها لأنها فقط لا تؤمن بما تؤمنون.

ثانيا: اسباب كثيرة للإلحاد منها العلميه ومنها الادبيه، علميه مثل أن يرتكز شخصا ما على العلم كسبب لإلحاده وأدبيا يعني شخصا ما يناقش مبدأ الإله والجزاء والعقاب وأنا بالنسبة لي لدى الحالتين: علميا وأدبيا.

علميا: تعارض الدين مع نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء التي أصبحت حقيقة علميه ولمن يقول أنها فقط نظرية نعم هى حقيقة ونظرية في نفس الوقت، حقيقة أننا تطورنا ولكن النظرية كيف تطورنا ومن أين بالتحديد؟ هل من الشمبانزي أو من سلف مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي، كمثال: الجاذبيه الأرضية حقيقة علميه ولكن نظرية أيضا لأنه لغاية الان لا يزال البحث جاري عن كيفية عمل الجاذبيه الأرضيه.

دلائل كثيرة أثبتت صحة النشوء والإرتقاء وأولها نسبة التقارب الجيني الذي لا يقل عن 95% بين الإنسان والشمبانزي، فهل للدين تفسير عن سبب التقارب؟؟؟ ألسنا نحن البشر كصورة االله، فلماذا إذا هذا القرب بيننا وبين "قرد الشمبانزي"؟؟؟

والكثير من الأدله العلميه الأخرى.

أدبيا: فكرة وجود إله أعتقد أنها نتجت من الإنسان القديم وذلك لأنه لم يستطيع تفسير مايحدث حوله لذلك إحتاج إلى تفسير سريع ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة الله، فالله كان عباره عن حجاره وأصنام ثم شجرة ثم ماء ثم شمس ......إلى أن أصبح الله الان كما نعرفه.

أيضا فكرة الجنه والجحيم، غير منطقيه على الإطلاق، هناك الكثير من الأشخاص الذين غيروا العالم وتركوا أثرا إيجابيا فيه ولكن رغم ذلك لأنهم ليسو (مسيحين، مسلمين، يهود) او لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله فإنهم سوف يحترقون في جهنم وهذا غير عادل على الإطلاق.

نعم الحياة صعبه أحيانا من دون الإيمان بالله وبالأديان ولكن ذلك لا يعني أنها حقيقه، نعم أتمنى لو هناك إله ولكن الحقيقه غير ذلك، الحقيقه ليس دائما حلوه بل على العكس غالبا مره وأنا تقبلتها بمرارتها والان أنظر إلى الحياة أكثر تفاؤلا وأملا نحو حياة أنا ملكها.

بالنسبة لأسئلتك 
هذا فيديو يتحدث عن نشأة الكون 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtMZnIkGaCc

العلم لا يزال يبحث عن نشأة الكون ولا يزال يبحث عن نشأة الطبيعه وهذا أكثر مأحبه في إلحادي، أن عقلي يعمل ويبحث أكثر وأكثر وأكثر، لا يتوقف عن الاسئله ولا يؤمن ويقول نعم هذا هو، الارض خلقت في 6 أيام وأنا من طين وإنتهى، لان العقل لا يعمل هكذا، العقل يبحث ويجرب ويستند للدلائل ومن ثم يقرر.

تحياتي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

أولا أنا ماقصدش أي إهانة بكلمة عدم وجود دماغ للتفكير
ثانيا أنت بتقول إن العلم أو العلماء بيبحثوا عن كيف نشأ الكون بمعني ذلك إن أحدا انشائه.


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا أنا ماقصدش أي إهانة بكلمة عدم وجود دماغ للتفكير
> ثانيا أنت بتقول إن العلم أو العلماء بيبحثوا عن كيف نشأ الكون بمعني ذلك إن أحدا انشائه.



مسألة من أنشأ الكون تعتبر مسألة لا تناقش هنا ولا تناقش بين الناس العاديين مثلي ومثلك، بل تناقش بين علماء لهم خبرة ولذلك البخث عن ذلك السؤال بيننا هنا أشبة بمضيعة الوقت لا غير.

ملاحظه أخيره : لماذا لم تظهر الأديان سوى في تلك الفترة فقط/ أقصد قترة الجهل بالتكنولوجيا والعلمن فترة عندما لم تكن فيه الحياة كما هى الان جميع الأديان ظهرت في تلك الفترات ولكن لماذا لم يظهر نبي أو دين الان؟ في عصر التكنولوجيا والمعلوماتيه، في عصر أصبح فيه البشر أكثر ثقافة وإنفتاحا.

تحياتي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> مسألة من أنشأ الكون تعتبر مسألة لا تناقش هنا ولا تناقش بين الناس العاديين مثلي ومثلك، بل تناقش بين علماء لهم خبرة ولذلك البخث عن ذلك السؤال بيننا هنا أشبة بمضيعة الوقت لا غير.
> 
> ملاحظه أخيره : لماذا لم تظهر الأديان سوى في تلك الفترة فقط/ أقصد قترة الجهل بالتكنولوجيا والعلمن فترة عندما لم تكن فيه الحياة كما هى الان جميع الأديان ظهرت في تلك الفترات ولكن لماذا لم يظهر نبي أو دين الان؟ في عصر التكنولوجيا والمعلوماتيه، في عصر أصبح فيه البشر أكثر ثقافة وإنفتاحا.
> 
> تحياتي



أنت جاوبت بنفسك علي سؤالك ، لأننا في عصر أصبح فيه البشر اكتر ثقافة وانفتاحا يعني الإنسان عنده القدرة انه يعرف أي دين من الأديان هو دين الحق ،
ولو اتكلمنا عن الدين المسيحي ربنا أرسل ابنه الوحيد لفداء أبنائه علي الأرض يبقي منتظر ايه تاني بعد نزول روح الله بذاته،
ولو اتكلمنا في الإسلام معروف عند المسلمين إن محمد هو آخر الأنبياء وفي انتظار المسيح لنشر الخير في الأرض ،
أنبياء ايه اللي ممكن تنزل الأرض تاني 
وعايزة أقول حاجة كمان ، الكتاب المقدس اتكلم عن تنبؤات في الازمنة القادمة ( وقتنا الحالي ) وبالفعل حدثت ممكن تفسرلي ده 
وكمان في الإسلام تنبؤا بأحداث حدثت أيضا في وقتنا الحالي ويمكن هو ده الشئ اللي بيحيرني بين الإسلام والمسيحية 
حاجات كتير لو اتكلمنا فيها هاتتراجع عن إلحادك


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2011)

*تصحيحاً للمعلومات :*
*



وكنت بزعل من نفسي أوي لما بفكر في ده وبحس أني عملت ذنب كبير بس التفكير في الموضوع ده

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا نهج خاطئ في التفكير ،، المسيحية لا تلغي العقل ،، بل تدعوكِ للبحث والنقاش "فتشوا الكتب" .





علميا: تعارض الدين مع نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء التي أصبحت حقيقة علميه ولمن يقول أنها فقط نظرية نعم هى حقيقة ونظرية في نفس الوقت، حقيقة أننا تطورنا ولكن النظرية كيف تطورنا ومن أين بالتحديد؟ هل من الشمبانزي أو من سلف مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي، كمثال: الجاذبيه الأرضية حقيقة علميه ولكن نظرية أيضا لأنه لغاية الان لا يزال البحث جاري عن كيفية عمل الجاذبيه الأرضيه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب مخطئ في المعلومات وفي المثال أيضاً ، في البداية وعلمياً كل شيء في هذا الكون له عمر محدد .
وبالتالي لا بد من بدء .

ثانياً هناك نظرية تتفوق كثيراً على التطور (على الأقل من وجهة نظر البعض) تدعى باسم "الصانع الذكي" ، وأعتقد أن كل تفصيل في هذا الكون يرشدنا إليها لا إلى نظرية "الصدفة" ،، كن عادلاً ،، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟





دلائل كثيرة أثبتت صحة النشوء والإرتقاء وأولها نسبة التقارب الجيني الذي لا يقل عن 95% بين الإنسان والشمبانزي، فهل للدين تفسير عن سبب التقارب؟؟؟ ألسنا نحن البشر كصورة االله، فلماذا إذا هذا القرب بيننا وبين "قرد الشمبانزي"؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهناك أمور يتفوق التشابه فيها مع الفئران ، فلعل أصلنا فئران ؟؟
لا مشكلة في التشابه ،، بل إن يشير لوحدة الخالق في رأيي .

أفضل نقاش منطقية المصير في موضوع منفصل .

الإيمان لا يتناقض مع العقل ،، وكم من عالم مؤمن ؟؟





ملاحظه أخيره : لماذا لم تظهر الأديان سوى في تلك الفترة فقط/ أقصد قترة الجهل بالتكنولوجيا والعلمن فترة عندما لم تكن فيه الحياة كما هى الان جميع الأديان ظهرت في تلك الفترات ولكن لماذا لم يظهر نبي أو دين الان؟ في عصر التكنولوجيا والمعلوماتيه، في عصر أصبح فيه البشر أكثر ثقافة وإنفتاحا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

مع كل احترامي هذا كلام خاطئ ،، هناك الكثير من الأديان الجديدة .

لك محبتي واحترامي
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنت جاوبت بنفسك علي سؤالك ، لأننا في عصر أصبح فيه البشر اكتر ثقافة وانفتاحا يعني الإنسان عنده القدرة انه يعرف أي دين من الأديان هو دين الحق ،
> ولو اتكلمنا عن الدين المسيحي ربنا أرسل ابنه الوحيد لفداء أبنائه علي الأرض يبقي منتظر ايه تاني بعد نزول روح الله بذاته،
> ولو اتكلمنا في الإسلام معروف عند المسلمين إن محمد هو آخر الأنبياء وفي انتظار المسيح لنشر الخير في الأرض ،
> أنبياء ايه اللي ممكن تنزل الأرض تاني
> ...



أختي أنت سألت وأنا أجبت، أنا لن ادخل في حوار لأنني تعبت من كثرة الكلام في الموضوع لأنني واثق 100% أنني لن أؤمن بالله بعد اليوم، وواثق 100% أنني سوف أبقى ملحدا حتى آخر نفس. ليس لادينيا، بل ملحدا.

بالنسبة لتنبؤات المسيح والإسلام، ماذا عن تبنؤات المنجمين اليوم؟؟ إذا يجب أن نعتبرهم آلهه أيضا لأن أحداثا تنبؤوا بها وحدثت، بالنسبة للتنبوء أيضا لا يزال العلم يبحث عنه وواثق يوما ما سوف يجد العلم التفسير المنطقي لذلك.

تحياتي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

‎‏
ياانطاكي الأديان التي ظهرت مؤخرا من اختراع البشر مثل شهود يهوه ، والديانة البهائية مفيش نبي نزل عليهم وقاللهم هذا دين الله
لكن الأديان التي مؤكد انها يوجد منهم دين واحد هو دين الله 
الإسلام ، المسيحية ، اليهودية‎‏.‏‎ ‎


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

_  احب ان ارد على اخى العزيز ((((happy))))) يا اخى انت لو تاملت  للكو ن وتركيبته المعقده  لونظرت للشمس بحجمها الضخم وهى  وهى  تشرق بوقت محدد وتغرب ايضا .... ولو تاملت الدقه فى دوران الارض والفصول الاربعه وغير ذلك الكثير ...... سوف تجد نظاما شديد الدقه ..... سوف تسال نفسك كيف نشا هذا النظام الدقيق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هو من الصدفه...... لا اعتقد ذلك .......   من الذى صنع الكائن الحى ......  وهل يسطيع الانسان عمل انسان مثله .....  والكثير والكثير ....... انى لا اقول لك هذا لكى تصير ((( مسلما او مسيحيا)))) ولاكنى  ادعوك لكى تتامل الكون ونظامه الدقيق جدا ...... شكرا اخى سعيد....... شكرا اختى (((( هاله على موضوعك المميز))))_


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian. أغلب العلماء اليوم ملحدون، ألم تعلم ذلك بعد؟؟

بالنسبة لي نظرية الصانع الذكي لا تهمني على الإطلاق، لأنها لا يجب أصلا أن تعتبر علميه، العلم يبحث ويبحث ويبحث ولا يعتبر أي نظرية دون دليل علم، وهذا أكثر مأحبه في العلم، لا دليل لا نظرية.
ونظرية الصانع الذكي أو الخلق نظرية مضاده لنظرية التطور وهى محاولة من الدينيين لإنقاذ إيمانهم ومعتقدهم.

أديان جديده ولكن هل تضاهي المسيحيه واليهوديه والإسلام؟؟؟
بالطبع لا. لا تقارن مجرد طوائف تقول عنها أديان. أنا تحدث عن اديان رئيسيه لها أثر واضح على البشريه.

وكما ذكرت سابقا للأخت هاله، أنا هنا لن أناقش ولكن هى سألت عن الإلحاد وانا أجبت.


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _  احب ان ارد على اخى العزيز ((((happy))))) يا اخى انت لو تاملت  للكو ن وتركيبته المعقده  لونظرت للشمس بحجمها الضخم وهى  وهى  تشرق بوقت محدد وتغرب ايضا .... ولو تاملت الدقه فى دوران الارض والفصول الاربعه وغير ذلك الكثير ...... سوف تجد نظاما شديد الدقه ..... سوف تسال نفسك كيف نشا هذا النظام الدقيق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هو من الصدفه...... لا اعتقد ذلك .......   من الذى صنع الكائن الحى ......  وهل يسطيع الانسان عمل انسان مثله .....  والكثير والكثير ....... انى لا اقول لك هذا لكى تصير ((( مسلما او مسيحيا)))) ولاكنى  ادعوك لكى تتامل الكون ونظامه الدقيق جدا ...... شكرا اخى سعيد....... شكرا اختى (((( هاله على موضوعك المميز))))_



أخي، نعم العالم يسير بدقة ولكن أتعلم كم نيزك يضرب الأرض كل يوم، أتعلم كم صخور تتخبط في الفضاء الان، بالنسبة لي لن أؤمن بوجود متحكم فقط لأن العالم يسير بدقه فهذا إستسلام وانا واثق أيضا بالعلم أنه في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها.

تحياتي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

[QUOTE
HappyAtheist;2929173]

أختي أنت سألت وأنا أجبت، أنا لن ادخل في حوار لأنني تعبت من كثرة الكلام في الموضوع لأنني واثق 100% أنني لن أؤمن بالله بعد اليوم، وواثق 100% أنني سوف أبقى ملحدا حتى آخر نفس. ليس لادينيا، بل ملحدا.

بالنسبة لتنبؤات المسيح والإسلام، ماذا عن تبنؤات المنجمين اليوم؟؟ إذا يجب أن نعتبرهم آلهه أيضا لأن أحداثا تنبؤوا بها وحدثت، بالنسبة للتنبوء أيضا لا يزال العلم يبحث عنه وواثق يوما ما سوف يجد العلم التفسير المنطقي لذلك.

تحياتي[/QUOTE]

جملة بسيطة جدا
هل كانت تنبؤات المنجمين بحدوث حروب ،  الكتاب المقدس تنبأ بحدوث حروب . وده ابسط شئ


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> [QUOTE
> HappyAtheist;2929173]
> 
> أختي أنت سألت وأنا أجبت، أنا لن ادخل في حوار لأنني تعبت من كثرة الكلام في الموضوع لأنني واثق 100% أنني لن أؤمن بالله بعد اليوم، وواثق 100% أنني سوف أبقى ملحدا حتى آخر نفس. ليس لادينيا، بل ملحدا.
> ...




جملة بسيطة جدا
هل كانت تنبؤات المنجمين بحدوث حروب ،  الكتاب المقدس تنبأ بحدوث حروب . وده ابسط شئ[/QUOTE]

أختي مع إحترامي لشخص المسيح، الحروب كانت موجوده قبل وفي وبعد زمن المسيح، يعني لم تكن غريبه عن ذلك الزمان.

ونعم هنالك منجمين تنبؤوا بحروب، ماذا عن ملك التنجيم نوستراداموس، الذي تحققت الكثيييييير من تنبؤائه ومنها أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر والحرب العالميه الثانيه، إذا كان كل من تنبأ نبي أو إله،إذا لماذا لا نعبد نوستراداموس 30:30:


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخي، نعم العالم يسير بدقة ولكن أتعلم كم نيزك يضرب الأرض كل يوم، أتعلم كم صخور تتخبط في الفضاء الان، بالنسبة لي لن أؤمن بوجود متحكم فقط لأن العالم يسير بدقه فهذا إستسلام وانا واثق أيضا بالعلم أنه في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها.
> 
> تحياتي



اخى العزيز اعلم انك مللت من الحوار  ...... ولكن هل  سئلت نفسك من وضع الغلاف الجوى .. ليحمينا من هذه النيازك ,,,,,, تحياتى لك


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخي، نعم العالم يسير بدقة ولكن أتعلم كم نيزك يضرب الأرض كل يوم، أتعلم كم صخور تتخبط في الفضاء الان، بالنسبة لي لن أؤمن بوجود متحكم فقط لأن العالم يسير بدقه فهذا إستسلام وانا واثق أيضا بالعلم أنه في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها.
> 
> تحياتي



أنت واثق إن العلم في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها ،
طب يقدر العلم يقول لنا الكون الكون كيف انشأ ، سألتك السؤال ده قبل كده بس اجابتك ماكنتش مقنعة لأن العلماء لم يجدوا إجابة وصدقني مهما بحثوا عمرهم ماهايعرفوا كيف نشأ الكون لأن ده من عمل الله.


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> اخى العزيز اعلم انك مللت من الحوار  ...... ولكن هل  سئلت نفسك من وضع الغلاف الجوى .. ليحمينا من هذه النيازك ,,,,,, تحياتى لك



أخي،العلم فسر ذلك، لماذا لا تبحث في الكتب العلميه ولو لساعه واحده أو حتى على اليوتوب وفي جوجل؟؟؟ فقط أبحث في جوجل ويكيبيديا وسوف تجد الجواب هناك. ومع هذا تفضل
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/غلاف_جوي

نعم أنا مللت الحوار، لأنني في النهايه كما قلت أنني لن أؤمن بالله بعد اليوم، وأيضا لا يهمني من يلحد ومن لا يلحد لأنه وببساطه إن ألحد شخص لن يذهب للجنه وإن لم يلحد شخص فلن يذهب للنار. بمعنى كل شخص حر بما يريد أن يؤمن.


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنت واثق إن العلم في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها ،
> طب يقدر العلم يقول لنا الكون الكون كيف انشأ ، سألتك السؤال ده قبل كده بس اجابتك ماكنتش مقنعة لأن العلماء لم يجدوا إجابة وصدقني مهما بحثوا عمرهم ماهايعرفوا كيف نشأ الكون لأن ده من عمل الله.



أخت هاله لماذا تسأليني إن كنت تعرفين الإجابه؟؟؟؟
أنت قلت الله حسنا إذا. لا يهمني صدقي ماتريدين وأنا حر أصدق مأريد. هى غصب يعني...

ومن ثم لم أجبك لأن الموضوع كبير جدا وأنا واثق أن العلم سوف يفسر وأنا حر فيما أؤمن. أنت مؤمنه أنهم لن يجدوا تفسير وأنت أيضا حره.


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

_  اخى العزير هذه حياتك وانت حر شيى اكيد ((((( وثق تماما انى احبك كحبى لاخى تماما))))  ترعاك السلامه...... _


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

بالمناسبه أخت هالة، أرسلت لك فيديو عن كيفية نشأة الكون، يبدو أنك لم تشاهديه حتى:t9:


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _  اخى العزير هذه حياتك وانت حر شيى اكيد ((((( وثق تماما انى احبك كحبى لاخى تماما))))  ترعاك السلامه...... _



شكرا جزيلا لك أخي العزيز، بالتأكيد الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخت هاله لماذا تسأليني إن كنت تعرفين الإجابه؟؟؟؟
> أنت قلت الله حسنا إذا. لا يهمني صدقي ماتريدين وأنا حر أصدق مأريد. هى غصب يعني...
> 
> ومن ثم لم أجبك لأن الموضوع كبير جدا وأنا واثق أن العلم سوف يفسر وأنا حر فيما أؤمن. أنت مؤمنه أنهم لن يجدوا تفسير وأنت أيضا حره.



أنت ليه بتقول انه غصب ، احنا في مناقشة فقد


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنت ليه بتقول انه غصب ، احنا في مناقشة فقد



لأن الشخص عندما يسأل سؤال ثم يجيب عليه في نفس الوقت يخرج عن إطار المناقشه.

ومجددا أنا أعطيتك رابط للفيديو وهو فقط جزء من حلقة وسلسلة كامله، أنصحك بمشاهدتها كلها وثم لك حرية الرأي أن تقتنعي بها أو لا. ومجددا كما يقول أباء الكنيسه أنه هناك أمور لا يجب ان يتحدث فيها غير الاباء لأنهم أدرى بها كذلك العلم هناك أشياء لا يجب أن نتحدث نحن فيها بكل حرية وهى أمور لها علماء لهم كل الفضل والشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتهم الرائعه.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> بالمناسبه أخت هالة، أرسلت لك فيديو عن كيفية نشأة الكون، يبدو أنك لم تشاهديه حتى:t9:



أنا فعلا لم أشاهده وده لأني حاليا داخلة النت من موبيل صعب أني أشغل عليه فيديو
‏ و‎حتي لو شاهده اكيد كل ما‎بداخله عن نشأة الكون بصنع الله‎ ‎


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

_عندما يعجز الانسان عن فهم شيى فانه يتركه ولا يجد ذاته فى هذا الشيئ ......... ولاكن اذا جاءته اجابه  الهيه لهذا الشيء .....  فانه من اسعد المخلوقات ...... الله يبحث عن كل انسان_ 
  هذه اجابتى البسيطه اختى ((((((هاله))))))


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

_عندما يعجز الانسان عن فهم شيى فانه يتركه ولا يجد ذاته فى هذا الشيئ ......... ولاكن اذا جاءته اجابه  الهيه لهذا الشيء .....  فانه من اسعد المخلوقات ...... الله يبحث عن كل انسان_ 
  هذه اجابتى البسيطه اختى ((((((هاله))))))


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> لأن الشخص عندما يسأل سؤال ثم يجيب عليه في نفس الوقت يخرج عن إطار المناقشه.
> 
> ومجددا أنا أعطيتك رابط للفيديو وهو فقط جزء من حلقة وسلسلة كامله، أنصحك بمشاهدتها كلها وثم لك حرية الرأي أن تقتنعي بها أو لا. ومجددا كما يقول أباء الكنيسه أنه هناك أمور لا يجب ان يتحدث فيها غير الاباء لأنهم أدرى بها كذلك العلم هناك أشياء لا يجب أن نتحدث نحن فيها بكل حرية وهى أمور لها علماء لهم كل الفضل والشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتهم الرائعه.



أولا عايزة اسألك سؤال ولك حرية الرد 
قبل إلحادك كنت مسلم ولا مسيحي 
ثانيا قرأت عن العالم مصطفي محمود في فترة الحاده أو عندما شك بعدم وجود إله.


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2011)

> أختي أنت سألت وأنا أجبت، أنا لن ادخل في حوار لأنني تعبت من كثرة الكلام في الموضوع لأنني واثق 100% أنني لن أؤمن بالله بعد اليوم، وواثق 100% أنني سوف أبقى ملحدا حتى آخر نفس. ليس لادينيا، بل ملحدا.


*للأسف ،، هذا لن يوصلنا إلى أي مكان .*
*لكن تأكد بأن الأخوة المتنصرين الذين عبروا بعد معجزات ليسوا أحب إلى الرب منك .*
*ولا داعي لهذا الإصرار أخي الغالي ،، تأكد بأن الخلاص لن يفرض عليك *




> The Antiochian. أغلب العلماء اليوم ملحدون، ألم تعلم ذلك بعد؟؟


*بافتراض صحة كلامك ،، هل هذا يتعارض مع وجود علماء ومبدعين مؤمنين ؟؟؟؟*



> بالنسبة لي نظرية الصانع الذكي لا تهمني على الإطلاق، لأنها لا يجب أصلا أن تعتبر علميه، العلم يبحث ويبحث ويبحث ولا يعتبر أي نظرية دون دليل علم، وهذا أكثر مأحبه في العلم، لا دليل لا نظرية.
> ونظرية الصانع الذكي أو الخلق نظرية مضاده لنظرية التطور وهى محاولة من الدينيين لإنقاذ إيمانهم ومعتقدهم.


*بعد أن سحقنا "الصدفة" ما حاجتنا لذلك ؟؟*
*نحن لا نحتاج لإنقاذ  ،، فالرب أقدر على التصرف ،، وهو حي يعمل في القلوب ،، والكتاب المقدس رسالة خلاص وليس كتاباً علمياً .*



> أديان جديده ولكن هل تضاهي المسيحيه واليهوديه والإسلام؟؟؟
> بالطبع لا. لا تقارن مجرد طوائف تقول عنها أديان. أنا تحدث عن اديان رئيسيه لها أثر واضح على البشريه.


*لا تضاهي ،، فهي ضعيفة جداً ، لكن هذا ليس حجة ً ، وإذا كانت الغاية تكذيب المعجزات ، فمعجزاتنا حية إلى يومنا وإلى الأبد وتستطيع أن تحكم .*

*شكراً لك مجدداً ، وسأصلي من أجلك *


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا فعلا لم أشاهده وده لأني حاليا داخلة النت من موبيل صعب أني أشغل عليه فيديو
> ‏ و‎حتي لو شاهده اكيد كل ما‎بداخله عن نشأة الكون بصنع الله‎ ‎



أخت هاله، مجددا أنت حره، طالما أن فكرة العالم من صنع الله مقنعه إذا هنيئا لك، الإنسان يبحث عما يريحه وطالما أن فكرة وجود الله تريحك فنصيحتي لك أن تبقي فيها.


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أولا عايزة اسألك سؤال ولك حرية الرد
> قبل إلحادك كنت مسلم ولا مسيحي
> ثانيا قرأت عن العالم مصطفي محمود في فترة الحاده أو عندما شك بعدم وجود إله.



إحتراما سوف أجيبك على سؤالك. أنا كنت مسلم ثم إتجهت للمسيحيه ثم أديان أخرى حتى وصلت للإلحاد ولكن الإسلام والمسيحيه كان لهما الأثر الأكبر على حياتي.

بالنسبة لكتاب العالم مصطفى محمود لم أقرأئه ولكن سوف أبحث عنه.

وهل أنت قرأت كتاب "وهم الإله" للعالم ريتشارد داوكنز
http://www.4shared.com/********/3KK9rpoZ/The_God_Delusion__Arabic______.html

تحياتي


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ايه دليل الملحد علي عدم وجود إله ، والكون ده بدايته كانت أزاي ، الطبيعة مين خلقها؟



*أنا لا أسأل، بل أتحدى أي مُلحد يُثبت لنا عدم وجود إله. في إنتظار الأدلة.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> وهل أنت قرأت كتاب "وهم الإله" للعالم ريتشارد داوكنز



*هذا الكتاب تم الرد عليه من علماء كثيرين، وأنا شخصيا قرأت أجزاءا منه ورأيت نعمة أن يتكلم كل شخص في مجاله، دوكينز عالم بيولوجيا ما دخله بالفلسفة واللاهوت؟؟!

تفضّل إحدى الردود: وهم دوكينز
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

أخ كيرلس، أتحداك أن تعطيني دليل على وجود الله؟؟

ولكن إختصارا لكل هذا، أنا في المنتدى ليس لكى أروج للإلحاد لأنه وببساطه لا يهمني ماذا أنت وغيرك والعالم كله يصدق، أنا لا اؤمن بالله وهذه حريتي الشخصيه، أنت تؤمن بالله وهذه حريتك الشخصيه أيضا. أنا قررت وللمرة الأخيره أنني سوف أموت ملحدا والان جاء الوقت لأهتم لحياتي ومستقبلي وان أعمل وأثابر لكي أصل إلى تحقيق أهدافي. وتعرف بماذا أؤمن، أؤمن بنفسي، أؤمن أنني موجود وأنني أنا وحدي لي الكلمة الفصل في كل مايتعلق بحياتي. أنت تتحدث عن الرد على وهم الإله للبروفيسور ريتشارد داوكنز، هذه هى متعة الفكر، الرأي والرأي الاخر، الكتب المسيحيه تجد معارضه من الاخري، والكتب الإسلاميه تجد معاريضه من الاخرين والكتب الالحاديه تجد معارضة من الاخرين ومن ثم ردود ولذلك ظهور كتاب يرد على وهم الإله لا يعني أن ماذكر في وهم الإله "وهم". إلهي هو العلم والعقل الوحيدان اللذان أثبتا بجدارة مدى عظمتهما وهذا كل مالدى لأقوله. 
ملاحظه أخيره: سبب وجودي في المنتدى هو أنني أريد أن أتعامل مع الناس وأن أعتاد على التعامل مع آخرين معارضين لفكري، لأنه وللأسف على أرض الواقع لا يمكن أن يحدث هذا في بلدان "عربيه" ولن أقول إسلاميه، لأنه هناك عدد من الدول الإسلاميه التي لا يزال يحترم فيها الرأي الاخر.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> أنا النهارده مش هاتكلم في المسيحية ولا الإسلام ، أنا عايزة اتكلم في الالحاد بعد إذن الادارة ولو مفيش مانع ولو ده يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدي يتفضل الأستاذ روك بحزف الموضوع ،
> أنا من يوم مادخلت منتدي الكنيسة وأنا بدأت اشوف ملحدين كتير وكان أول مرة أعرف إن في ملحدين في مصر أو أي دولة عربية وأتصدمت لما عرفت إن في عرب ملحدين وقولت هي الناس دي مافيهاش دماغ تفكر بيها وتعرف إن في إله بس بعد كده عرفت إن ليهم معتقدات ودلائل علي عدم وجود إله وأنا في الحقيقة رغم إيماني وتأكيدي بوجود الله لكن مانكرش إن أحيانا الشيطان بيخليني افكر في الموضوع ده وكنت بزعل من نفسي أوي لما بفكر في ده وبحس أني عملت ذنب كبير بس التفكير في الموضوع ده بيرجع تاني وتعبت أوي وخفت علي نفسي ،، وعلشان كده قولت أنا لازم أعرف الناس دي بتفكر أزاي وعايشة أزاي فياريت أي ملحد يرد علي سؤالي لو الادارة سمحت.
> ايه دليل الملحد علي عدم وجود إله ، والكون ده بدايته كانت أزاي ، الطبيعة مين خلقها؟



*سأقول ما إقتنعت به بعد بحث وعناء

الكون الضخم هذا ، كل مكوناته ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرَّة ، يحكمها قانون واحد ، هو جسم يلف حوله جسيمات أصغر 

فهذا النظام الواحد ، على هذا المدى الهائل ، لا يمكن أن يحدث صدفة ، إلاَّ إذا أسمينا الصدفة إلهاً ، أو أسمينا الإله صدفة

ولكن ، من هو هذا الإله الواحد !!!!

هنا يعجز العقل عن الوصول إليه 

ولكنه هو إن أعلن عن ذاته ، فيمكننا معرفته 

ولكن الإعلانات الكاذبة كثيرة والصحيح هو واحد ، لأن الإله الخالق واحد 

فكيف نعرف الإعلان الصحيح

الجواب هو : -  الإله الحقيقى هو وحده القادر على عمل معجزات الخلق

فمن يخلق عيوناً للمولود أعمى ، عيوناً حية تنبض وتتحرك وترى ، هو الخالق الحقيقى وإعلانه عن ذاته هو الصحيح

ومن يخلق الحياة للميت بعدما أنتن ، بكلمة من فيه ، هو الإله الحقيقى 

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخ كيرلس، أتحداك أن تعطيني دليل على وجود الله؟؟



*الأخ "ملحد سعيد" تحية لك. أدلة وجود الله كثيرة جدا. لكن لنتحدث بترتيب وإحترام للعقل والآخرين. معظم حديثك الأخير هو حديث عاطفي لا علاقة له بالموضوع ولا بسؤال الأخت. نحن هنا نتناقش وحسب، إيماني لي وإيمانك لك، لكنك أتيت لتُدافع عن وجه نظر مُعيّنة فأتمنى أن تستمر. ما دخل الإسلام وحرية الرأي إلخ إلخ في سؤالي؟؟




أتحدى أي مُلحد يُثبت لنا عدم وجود إله. في إنتظار الأدلة.

أنقر للتوسيع...


صيغة التحدّي جاءت لحثّك على الرد. كذلك وجود رد على "دوكينز" لترى أن المسيحية لها فلاسفتها وعلمائها ولن يستطيع أحد أن يواجهها عقليا بسهولة وبساطة.

ما زلت في إنتظار الإجابة على سؤالي حتى نستكمل الحوار لو أحببت. تحياتي.*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> ملاحظه أخيره : لماذا لم تظهر الأديان سوى في تلك الفترة فقط/ أقصد قترة الجهل بالتكنولوجيا والعلمن فترة عندما لم تكن فيه الحياة كما هى الان جميع الأديان ظهرت في تلك الفترات ولكن لماذا لم يظهر نبي أو دين الان؟ في عصر التكنولوجيا والمعلوماتيه، في عصر أصبح فيه البشر أكثر ثقافة وإنفتاحا.
> 
> تحياتي



*التخلف والتقدم نسبى يا happy atheist يعنى العصر الذى تتكلم عنه الان انه متخلف وظهرت فيه الاديان وقتها كان يعتبر عصرا متقدما ومنفتحا مقارنة بالعصر السابق له 


والعصر الذى نحن فيه الان الذى تعتبره انت وانا قمة التقدم سيعتبر عصرا متخلفا فى المستقبل 

التقدم والتخلف نسبى لانه يقاس على العصر السابق له والعصور متغيرة 


هذا اولا ,ثم من الذى اتى بفكرة الاديان ولا سيرتها ؟نحن لا نتحدث ابدا عن اديان نحن نتحدث عن المسيح والمسيح فقط اما فكرة الاديان فهى اساسا ليست فى فكر الله من الاساس 

ثم من قال لك ان كل العلماء ملحدين ؟ مع اننا لانقيس ايماننا على ايمان الاخرين لكن ليس كل العلماء ملحدين ولا كلهم مؤمنين 

ريتشارد دوكنز نفسه يقول مرات انه ربما يوجد اله وخالق ولكنه لا يعترف به 
اينشتاين ايضا كان يؤمن بوجود خالق واله لهذا الكون 
اذا نقيس على الاشخاص وايمانهم فلا اعتقد انه يوجد من هو اذكى من اينشتاين واذا كان المؤمنين بفكرة وجود اله وخالق اغبياء فى نظرك فعليك ان تقول على اينشتاين انه غبى ايضا *

*من يدعى انه اذكى واعلى قدرة عقلية عن غيره ينبغى اولا ان يعطينا فكرة واضحة واكيدة وقاطعة عن نشأة الكون لنصدق اننا لسنا بحاجة لان نؤمن بوجود خالق ونعتبر فى منتهى الغباء والتخلف اذا امنا به 

ستقول لى ان العلم لازال يبحث اوك لا مشكلة المسيحى لايوجد لديه مشكلة مع العلم والايمان لم ولن يوقف عقل المسيحى 


*


----------



## محب مايكل (5 أغسطس 2011)

انا عن نفسي لم ارى ابدا صراع بين العلم والدين 

المشكلة هي ان بعض الملحدين يحاولوا ضرب الدين بالعلم

وبعض المتدينيين يحاولوا ان ينزلوا من قيمة العلم برفع الدين وكان الدين اتى ليعلمنا علوم وفيزياء

انا عن نفسي اؤمن بنظرية التطور  بل اني اشجع الكل على معرفتها 

وفي نفس الوقت انا مسيحي مؤمن

الملحدين مع الاسف خصوصا بعد ظهور كريستفور هيتشينز وريتشارد داركينز يحاول يصنعوا هذا الصراع بين العلم وبين نظرية التطور 

ولكن الحقيقية المخفية عن الكثير

ان الكنيسة الاورثدوكسية الشرقية والكاثوليكية لم ترفض نظرية التطور  !!


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

أخ كيرلس، الأدله بالنسبة لي على عدم وجود إله وهذا جزء بسيط:
أن فكرة الله بالنسبة غير منطقيه، ولقد إخترعها الإنسان القديم لكى يفسر ماحوله ولكن الان وبوجود العلم لم يعد حاجه لذلك.

أنني لم أرى معجزه واحده في حياتي تدل على وجود الله أو أى قوة خارقه للطبيعه، جميع المعجزات حدثت قبل ميلادي بالالاف السنين وأنا هنا أطلب معجزه لأنهم من رأوا المعجزات في زمن المسيح ليسوا أفضل مني.

حتى لو حصلت معجزه السحره انفسهم قاموا بها، ألم تسمع بالساحر كريس إينجل الذي مشى على الماء وطار، هممممم قريبه جدا من معجزات يسوع، ألا تتفق معي؟؟؟ 

وأين هذا الإله؟ كم من مأسي ومجاعات وقتل وتدمير وحروب وكل هذا ولا يوجد أي تدخل إلهي بطريقة أو بأخرى.

والدين هو السبب الأول للتفرقة بين البشر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر ذلك، الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطين سببه الدين، الحروب الصليبيه سببها الدين، أحداث سبتمبر سببها الدين،........الخ.

العلم لا يؤمن بوجود إله لأنه في حال أراد أن يؤمن بوجود إله فيحتاج لدليل مادي ومنطقي وللأسف المؤمنيين يقولون أن ذلك مستحيل ولذلك علميا لا وجود لشئ إسمه "الله".

تحياتي


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة لمن يسأل عند بداية الكون وكل هذه الأمور...
رجاء حار أن تشاهدوا هذا البرنامج من إنتاج بي بي سي ويتحدث عن النظريات العلميه لنشأة الكون.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaVmJWQaTcs&feature=related

غير ذلك لا يوجد لدى شئ.

تحياتي


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *التخلف والتقدم نسبى يا happy atheist يعنى العصر الذى تتكلم عنه الان انه متخلف وظهرت فيه الاديان وقتها كان يعتبر عصرا متقدما ومنفتحا مقارنة بالعصر السابق له
> 
> 
> والعصر الذى نحن فيه الان الذى تعتبره انت وانا قمة التقدم سيعتبر عصرا متخلفا فى المستقبل
> ...



أخت نانسي، أنا لم أقل أن كل العلماء ملحدين، نعم هناك علماء مؤمنيين ولكنه نادرون في المجتمع العلمي، وبالنسبة للعالم آينشتاين كان مؤمنا ولكنه لم يؤمن بإله شخصي, أي انه كان ربوبيا، وهناك إختلاف فالربوبي قد يؤمن بالله ولكنه لا يؤمن بتدخله اى أنه ينكر إلوهية الأديان. وهناك فرق بين ربوبي ومسيحي او مسلم....الخ بالمناسبه آينشتاين يهودي الديانه ولكن كما سبق وذكرت أنه كان ربوبيا.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

أستاذ ملحد سعيد 
ممكن تقولي كيف كانت بداية الإنسان علي الأرض.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

وليا سؤال آخر 
ماذا لو كان جميع الناس ملحدين ؟
ماذا يكون تعاملهم مع الآخرين ؟
يعني بوجود إله وإيمان ومعظم الناس بتتعامل مع بعضها كالوحوش مابالك عندما لا يوجد إله يخشونه.


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخي، نعم العالم يسير بدقة ولكن أتعلم كم نيزك يضرب الأرض كل يوم، أتعلم كم صخور تتخبط في الفضاء الان، بالنسبة لي لن أؤمن بوجود متحكم فقط لأن العالم يسير بدقه فهذا إستسلام وانا واثق أيضا بالعلم أنه في المستقبل سوف يفسر الدقة التي نحن فيها.
> 
> تحياتي



*ولماذا هذه النيازك و الصخور التي تتخبط في الفضاء لا تدمر الأرض ولا تحرقها !!! وكيف بقيت الأرض صامدة كل هذه المدة من دون أن يدمرها نيزك أو يصطدم بها كوكب ؟؟ هل هذا صدفة أيضا ؟؟؟؟ و من هو الذي وضع الحماية للأرض من كل الكوارث التي تحدث في الفضاء الخارجي !

أخي منطقك الذي تتحدث بها هو منطق خاطئ تماما 
الكون لم يأتي صدفة ... عقلك و أفكارك أيضا لم يأتون صدفة 
هناك قوة عظيمة تسير و تتحكم بكل شيء من حولنا وهي نفسها القوة التي تعطي البشر المواهب المتعددة المختلفة فلكل إنسان موهبة من الخالق القدوس 

لماذا نشعر من كلامك أو كلام غيرك من الملحدين أن الملحدين هم فقط أصحاب الذكاء الخارق و أن كل التكنولوجيا و العلم و التطورات هم مخترعيها فقط ! و كأن المسيحيين أو المسلمين أو اليهود أو حتى الهندوس من دون عقل و تفكير

فهل الإيمان بوجود خالق لهذا الكون يجعلنا أغبياء مثلا من دون تفكير أو عقل وما دليلك على هذا؟
و هل الإلحاد هو من يجعلنا أذكياء لأننا تركنا خرافة وجود خالق لهذا الكون ؟؟ 

لماذا كل هذا الصراع بين الدين و العلم .. يعني يا أختار الدين يا أختار العلم ؟؟؟
الدين لا يناقض العلم و العلم لا يناقض الدين 
العلم ما هو إلا سبيل لتعرف عظمة الخالق وقدرته 

دائما ما نجد الملحدين متخبطين في أرائهم .. و أتحدى ملحد واحد يفسر لنا ماهية النظام الشمسي و المجرات والكون .. 
لا تقل لي صدفة و أن كل هذه الأمور نشأت صدفة ولوحدها !!!!!!!
فبحسب الإلحاد الذي يعتمد على التفسيرات الملموسة المحسوسة لكل سبب يوجد مسبب 
و يستحيل أن يوجد صدفة تصل إلى هذه الدرجة من الدقة و العظمة و النظام 

سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخت نانسي، أنا لم أقل أن كل العلماء ملحدين، نعم هناك علماء مؤمنيين ولكنه نادرون في المجتمع العلمي، وبالنسبة للعالم آينشتاين كان مؤمنا ولكنه لم يؤمن بإله شخصي, أي انه كان ربوبيا، وهناك إختلاف فالربوبي قد يؤمن بالله ولكنه لا يؤمن بتدخله اى أنه ينكر إلوهية الأديان. وهناك فرق بين ربوبي ومسيحي او مسلم....الخ بالمناسبه آينشتاين يهودي الديانه ولكن كما سبق وذكرت أنه كان ربوبيا.



*تمام انا لم اقل ان اينشتاين كان مسيحى مؤمن ويؤمن بأله شخصى 
وبالمناسبة انا اعرف المنهج الربوبى جيدا 
لكن ما قصدته من ذكرى لاينشتاين انه بما انك تستدل على العلماء الذين لايؤمنون بفكرة وجود خالق انا ذكرت اينشتاين كواحد من اعظم العلماء فى التاريخ وانه يؤمن بوجود اله خالق اذا فكرة وجود اله خالق ليست مستبعدة حتى عن عقول العلماء الذين تستشهدوا بهم وحتى عن عقل دوكنز نفسه 

مع العلم اننا لانبنى ايماننا على ايمان الاخرين لا العلماء ولا غيرهم مع احترامنا للجميع 
لاننا كما يقول الكتاب المقدس عندنا الكلمة النبوية وهى اثبت 

كلامى معك عن اينشتاين حتى نتخلى قليللا عن اسلوب الحديث الذى يصف جميع المؤمنين بوجود خالق بالغباء 
ولذلك قلت لك اذا اردت ان تصفنا بالغباء فعليك ايضا ان تصف اينشتاين وهو واحد من ال icons فى العلم بالغباء ايضا 
*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أتحداك أن تعطيني دليل على وجود الله؟؟



*جملتك هذه أكبر دليل على أنه يوجد إله يا HappyAtheist
لماذا تتحدى إثبات شيء غير موجود بالنسة لك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن إنت تثبت لنا عدم وجود إله ؟؟ بالإنتظار 

بالنسبة لكلامك هذا : 




وأين هذا الإله؟ كم من مأسي ومجاعات وقتل وتدمير وحروب وكل هذا ولا يوجد أي تدخل إلهي بطريقة أو بأخرى.

والدين هو السبب الأول للتفرقة بين البشر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر ذلك، الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطين سببه الدين، الحروب الصليبيه سببها الدين، أحداث سبتمبر سببها الدين،........الخ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا ترمي كل هذه الأمور على الله !!!! الله لا علاقة له بالحروب و المجاعات و التفرقة هذه كلها أمور بشرية بحتة لا ترميها على الله 
ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه فعلا سيتدخل في الوقت المناسب فالله يمشي متمهلا ولكل شيء حكمة إلهية 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2011)

> أن فكرة الله بالنسبة غير منطقيه، ولقد إخترعها الإنسان القديم لكى يفسر ماحوله ولكن الان وبوجود العلم لم يعد حاجه لذلك.



*إذا كانت أي فكرة غير منطقية بالنسبة لك فهذا لا يعني أنها "وهم". لو عرضت نظرية التطور على أي بدوي في الرُبع الخالي مثلا، لما بدت له منطقية. فهذا ليس دليلا.

نحن نؤمن لأننا نريد أن نؤمن، أما أنت فببساطة لا تؤمن لأنك لا تريد أن تؤمن. المسألة ليس مسألة إختراع. المسألة هي: "هل هذه الفكرة تُطابق المُعطيات أم لا؟"*



> أنني لم أرى معجزه واحده في حياتي تدل على وجود الله أو أى قوة خارقه للطبيعه، جميع المعجزات حدثت قبل ميلادي بالالاف السنين وأنا هنا أطلب معجزه لأنهم من رأوا المعجزات في زمن المسيح ليسوا أفضل مني.



*ألا تعرف المبدأ المسيحي القائل: بشكل عام آمن أولا ثم ترى المعجزات ثانيا؟
*



> حتى لو حصلت معجزه السحره انفسهم قاموا بها، ألم تسمع بالساحر كريس إينجل الذي مشى على الماء وطار، هممممم قريبه جدا من معجزات يسوع، ألا تتفق معي؟؟؟



*من قال لك أننا نُنكر الضلالات التي تقوم بها قوى الشر؟ نحن فقط نرفضها. هذا إن كان صحيحة فأنا لم أرى أو أقرأ عن صديقك الطائر، فسامح جهلي.

ثم من قال لك أنها قريبة من معجزات يسوع؟ يسوع بعد الموت الجسدي الكامل قام من بين الأموات، هل يوجد أحد قام بذلك؟*



> وأين هذا الإله؟ كم من مأسي ومجاعات وقتل وتدمير وحروب وكل هذا ولا يوجد أي تدخل إلهي بطريقة أو بأخرى.



*الله نفسه عندما أتى الى الأرض وتجسّد، تألم وأهين وصُلب، فنحن ننظر الى المآسي من خلال جراحه، لا بعيدا عنها، وننال رجاء القيامة والعدل، المعدوم عندك كملحد.
*



> والدين هو السبب الأول للتفرقة بين البشر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر ذلك، الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطين سببه الدين، الحروب الصليبيه سببها الدين، أحداث سبتمبر سببها الدين،........الخ.



*ما دخلني الآن في الدين؟ ننحن نناقش أدلة عدم وجود إله. نوبل العالم إخترع المتفجرات فهل العلم مصيبة سودة بسبب نوبل، أم نوبل هو الذي أساء إستخدام العلم؟؟!

ثم حتى مسيحيا، الكتاب يقول: "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" والمسيحيين ليسوا إستثناءا.*



> العلم لا يؤمن بوجود إله لأنه في حال أراد أن يؤمن بوجود إله فيحتاج لدليل مادي ومنطقي وللأسف المؤمنيين يقولون أن ذلك مستحيل ولذلك علميا لا وجود لشئ إسمه "الله".



*من قال لك أن العلم لا يؤمن بوجود إله؟ وهل العلم شخص ليؤمن أو لا يؤمن؟! العلم هو وسيلة لتفسير الأمور التي تقع في حدود إختصاصه، فقط لا غير.

الى الآن لم نرَ دليلا واحدا مُقنعا ينفي إمكانية وجود إله. تحياتي*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أغسطس 2011)

*happy atheist هسألك سؤال وجاوبنى عليه 
نحن نفهم تقديرك للعلم وكلنا نقدر العلم ولايوجد مسيحى حقيقى لايحترم العقل والعلم وهذا لايتعارض ابدا مع الايمان 
فكرة الصراع بين الايمان والعلم هى من اختراعات الملحدين الجدد من امثال دوكنز لتحفيز الناس للاختيار بين الله والعلم وكأن الله لايجتمع مع العلم وهذا غير صحيح 

سؤالى هو ,نعم العلم فسر كل الظواهر التى تحدث فى الطبيعة ولكن هل تفسير طريقة عمل شئ ما يعنى عدم وجود خالق له؟

يعنى مثلا انت تفهم كيف يعمل جهاز الكمبيوتر الذى تستخدمه 
هل فهمك لطريقة عمله تنفى وجود مخترع ومصنع له ؟

*


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

إخوتي اخواتي، فسروا ماسوف اقوله كما تريدون، هروب جبن....الخ، أنا لست هنا لكى أجعل شخصا ما ملحد أو يترك إيمانهأ، أنا لا أهتم لذلك على الإطلاق، أنا لست بعالم لكى تطرحوا على كل تلك الأسئلة مرة واحدهن ومن تقول أنها تتحدى ملحد واحد أن يعطيها دليل على نشاة الارض والمجموعه الشمسيه، أرجوووووووووووووووكم أرجوكم ارجوكم أرجوكم توقفوا عن هذا للحظه، ماذا حصل للفيديو الذي وضعته، ماذا عن الإنفجار العظيم، إذهبوا إلى جوجل وإبحثوا بدلا من العناد، عذرا ولكن انا لن أتناقش معكم بعد الان لأنه وببساطه لا أريد. كما قلت أخيرا إذهبوا وإبحثوا في الإنترنت وشاهدوا البرامج العلميه عن الكون ثم تعالوا إطرحوا أسئتلكم وليس على بل على عالم.

تحياتي


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أغسطس 2011)

*ومن قال لك اننا لم نراها ؟ ومن قال لك اننا لم ندرس نظريات الالحاد؟ ومن قال لك اننا لانعرف الانفجار العظيم ونظرية التطور ؟ انا شخصيا اؤمن بنظرية التطور ومع ذلك اؤمن بوجود خالق لايوجد تعارض 
وكما قلت لك هل فهمك لطريقة عمل الكون تنفى وجود خالق له ؟

مشكلة الملحد انه يضع فى عقله تضاد بين الله والعلم فمعنى انه فهم طريقة عمل الكون فهذا يعنى فى عقله انه لا يوجد خالق 
مع ان هذا لا يتعارض مع ذلك
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (5 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ومن قال لك اننا لم نراها ؟ ومن قال لك اننا لم ندرس نظريات الالحاد؟ ومن قال لك اننا لانعرف الانفجار العظيم ونظرية التطور ؟ انا شخصيا اؤمن بنظرية التطور ومع ذلك اؤمن بوجود خالق لايوجد تعارض
> وكما قلت لك هل فهمك لطريقة عمل الكون تنفى وجود خالق له ؟
> 
> مشكلة الملحد انه يضع فى عقله تضاد بين الله والعلم فمعنى انه فهم طريقة عمل الكون فهذا يعنى فى عقله انه لا يوجد خالق
> ...



اخت ناسني، أنت تعتبرين أن العلم والدين لا يتعارضان، هنيئا لك. ولكن أنا لا أصدق أن العلم والدين يمكن أن يجتمعا وكذلك هنيئا لي. بإخصتار " كل واحد ينام عالجنب الي بريحه".


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع يجنن بجد... حقيقي ... بس للاسف معنديش حاجه اقولها...علي الاقل دلوقت...*

*سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> اخت ناسني، أنت تعتبرين أن العلم والدين لا يتعارضان، هنيئا لك. ولكن أنا لا أصدق أن العلم والدين يمكن أن يجتمعا وكذلك هنيئا لي. بإخصتار " كل واحد ينام عالجنب الي بريحه".



*طبيعى انك تنام على الجنب اللى يريحك وانا مش بقولك كده علشان اخليك تؤمن انت حر فى اختيارك وده نقاش مش حلبة مصارعة او حرب او تحدى *


----------



## محب مايكل (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الملحد 

الانفجار الكبير وضعت نظريته عبر قسيس بلجيكي والعلم حتى الان عاجز عن الذهاب الى ماقبل الانفجار الكبير 

ونظرية التطور اسست عبر داروين الانغليكاني وفي نفس كتابه كان يتحدث عن الله ونفخة الحياة

المشكلة انت ماخذ فكرة خاطئة عن المسيحية 

وكان العلم اخذ يعلم الفلسفة واللاهوت والدين يعلم الفيزياء والكيمياء 

العلم يقول لنا كيف والدين يقول لنا لماذا 

اذا كنت تتحدث الانجليزية او تفهمها ارجو ان تراسلني على الخاص

انا اريدك ان تفهم اكثر عن نظرتنا لاله المسيحية 

فهو ليس رجل حكيم  بشعر ابيض  اوجد الامور بلمسة سحرية 

والارض ليس عمرها 6000 سنة 

الاله هو ليس النجم او القمر او الرجل او البقر , هذه كلها صنيعته ولكنه اكبر من ان نعرفه  ونقارنه بشي ء مما نتخيل انه هو

العلم وخصوصا نظرية التطور تكشف جمالية روعة الخالق بترك الحياة تاخذ مجراها 

انا سمعت في احد المحاضرات ان لو الانفجار الكبير اعيد مرة اخرى فانه من الصعوبة البالغة ان توجد الحياة ويوجد خليقة او بشر حسب قوانين الكون

رغم ان المتحدث هو انسان عالم لكن شدتني الجملة

لماذا نحن موجودين ؟ ولماذا نجحت الحياة في هذا الكوكب الصغير  في هذه المجرة 

هذي اسئلة فلسفية وليست علمية 

لأن تطابق الغازات والكيماويات  التي ادت الى ظهور الحياة لا تجيب على سؤال لماذا بل كيف!

قبل 2000 سنة كان هناك شخص اسمه يسوع المسيح  كل مانعرفه عنه انه صلب ومات ولكنه قام بشهادة رسله وشهود عيان وكثير منهم مات من اجل هذه الرسالة  لأنهم صدقوا ما راوا ووجد بالفعل ان قبره فارغ 

هذا الشخص المدعو يسوع اعطى رسالة بسيطة للبشر  انهم لن يستطيعوا ان يحصلوا على السلام الحقيقي  بانفسهم , وهو يريد ان يضحي بنفسه لينشا علاقة  شخصية مع كل البشر هذه العلاقة قادرة على ان تجعل اي فرد يعيش بسعادة حتى وان اضطهده اهله واصحابه 

اخي اله المسيحية لم يخلقنا لنعبده هو وضعنا هنا في هذه الحياة لكي لا نعيش لانفسنا بل من اجل محبة الاخرين 

لأننا على صورته مخلوقين , نحمل محبة لجميع البشر  ونبذل حياتنا من اجلهم مثلما هو بذل نفسه من اجلنا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*

الرد على الالحاد

*


----------



## DaNY21 (5 أغسطس 2011)

من ناحية الالحاد فاذا اردت اخي ان تلحد فكن ملحدا فهذا لا يعنينا في شئ فهذا اختيارك و هذا اعتقادك و لكن فكر معي يا اخي اذا كان هناك احتمال و لو *0.000000001%* (في المئاة ) انك علي خطء و ان هناك اله و ان هناك شيطان يحاول ابعادك عن الحقيقة و بعد موتك ادانك هذا الاله و قال لك كان لديك الكثير من الفرص لتعرفني و رفضتها و تجاهلتها *فماذا سيكون ردك ؟؟؟*
و لكن من جهة ايماني فحتي لو كانت نسبة احتمال خطء ايماني بالله *99.999999999%* فعندما اموت لن اخسر شئ و  لكن بالعكس فقد اربح ما وعدني به الهي و احتمال *خسارتي شئ صفر*

و ايضا كل شئ في هذة الحياة يتم صنعه و لا شئ ياتي من عدم *فياترا من الذي صنع ( خلق ) الكون* و تنوعه و انظمته المعقدة و من الذي جعل حسب نظريات العلم الانفجار الكبير و لماذا لم يكن بعد هذا الانفجار فوضي و عدم نظام كاي انفجار يحدث فنحن لم نري انفجار يؤدي الي *وجود نظام بل فوضي* و لم نري انفجار يؤدي الي *حياة بل موت* ودمار *فمن وراء كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟*

فقط اريد ان اعرف و لك مني كل احترام و محبة


----------



## antonius (5 أغسطس 2011)

> علميا: تعارض الدين مع نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء التي أصبحت حقيقة علميه ولمن يقول أنها فقط نظرية نعم هى حقيقة ونظرية في نفس الوقت، حقيقة أننا تطورنا ولكن النظرية كيف تطورنا ومن أين بالتحديد؟ هل من الشمبانزي أو من سلف مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي، كمثال: الجاذبيه الأرضية حقيقة علميه ولكن نظرية أيضا لأنه لغاية الان لا يزال البحث جاري عن كيفية عمل الجاذبيه الأرضيه.
> 
> دلائل كثيرة أثبتت صحة النشوء والإرتقاء وأولها نسبة التقارب الجيني الذي لا يقل عن 95% بين الإنسان والشمبانزي، فهل للدين تفسير عن سبب التقارب؟؟؟ ألسنا نحن البشر كصورة االله، فلماذا إذا هذا القرب بيننا وبين "قرد الشمبانزي"؟؟؟
> والكثير من الأدله العلميه الأخرى.


عزيزي ما دخل هذا بالالحاد؟ ان ربط نظرية داروين للانتخاب الطبيعي و التطوّر بالالحاد خطأ اساساً.. لانها لا تعارض الدين و لا توافقه! انا مصدّق بها بالمناسبة و اعتقد بصحّتها..! و لكن ذلك لا يمنع عنّي مسيحيّتي! كنائس هائلة تعترف بالتطور وليس لها اي مشكلة معه منها الكاثوليكية وكنيسة انجلترا وغيرهم!
عليك ان تفهم ان المسيحية لم تاتي لتعطينا علوماً نجهلها!! لم تأتي لتعلّمنا بايولوجي او كيمياء او غيرها....المسيحيّة جائت لتغذّي الروح بالخلاص! فقط! فلا يمكن ان تتعارض مع العلم! فهما كخطّين متوازيين! فلسفياً يمكن نقدها, امّا علميّا فلا! ( اتكلم هنا عن جوهر العقيدة وليس مثلا التاريخ او المخطوطات التي للعلم دور كبير في نقدها نصيّاً او غيره!)



> أدبيا: فكرة وجود إله أعتقد أنها نتجت من الإنسان القديم وذلك لأنه لم يستطيع تفسير مايحدث حوله لذلك إحتاج إلى تفسير سريع ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة الله، فالله كان عباره عن حجاره وأصنام ثم شجرة ثم ماء ثم شمس ......إلى أن أصبح الله الان كما نعرفه.


هناك فرق بين اله مادّي و اله فوق المادّة! 
الله كما نعرفه ليس فكرة حديثة ظهرت مع الانسان الحديث بل قديمة قِدم الانسان! نعم الفكرة تطوّرت, حسب تطوّر البشر ببنيان الصورة بواسطة الانبياء, المرسلين, الذين ارسلهم الله ليسهّلوا استيعاب الانسان للفكرة شيئا فشيء! بل ان التطور هنا هو المنطقي! ولا تتوقع ان يُظهِر الله لنا نفسه كما نعرفه هكذا مرة واحدة دون مقدمات والا ما كان استوعب الانسان عنه شيئ! 



> أيضا فكرة الجنه والجحيم، غير منطقيه على الإطلاق،


 
كيف غير منطقيّة؟ بالعكس, عين المنطق! 
عامل الخير يكافأ و الشرير يعاقب! عين المنطق, لو لم تكن منطقية ما كنّا على الارض طبّقناها, ما كنت رايت سجون و عقوبات للمجرمين, و ما كنت رأيت الشاطر يحصل على شهادة (مثلا) تجلب له مالا وفيرا يرغد به!



> هناك الكثير من الأشخاص الذين غيروا العالم وتركوا أثرا إيجابيا فيه ولكن رغم ذلك لأنهم ليسو (مسيحين، مسلمين، يهود) او لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله فإنهم سوف يحترقون في جهنم وهذا غير عادل على الإطلاق.


من قال انهم سيحترقون في جهنّم؟ النظرة المسيحية هي اننا لا نعلم مصير بشر و لا نقرر مصير بشر!!!


----------



## antonius (5 أغسطس 2011)

> اخت ناسني، أنت تعتبرين أن العلم والدين لا يتعارضان، هنيئا لك. ولكن أنا لا أصدق أن العلم والدين يمكن أن يجتمعا وكذلك هنيئا لي. بإخصتار " كل واحد ينام عالجنب الي بريحه".


هي مش قصّة اراء يا زميل...قولك يدل على جهل اما بالعلم او بالمسيحية او بكليهما!! 
العلم يقيس المادّة القابلة للاختبار فقط, العلم يقيس المحسوس الموجود! 
المسيحية (او وجود الاله) هو قول بوجود فوق المادة, اي شيء فوق العلم لا يستطيع العلم قياسه او اختباره و بالتالي لا يمكن للعلم ان يحكم عليه! 
يمكننا استعماال اسلوب علمي وحقائق علميّة في مناقشة منطقيّة وجود اله كفلسفة واثباتها..وهذا فيه كتب! 
كلامي مفهوم؟


----------



## antonius (5 أغسطس 2011)

> أنني لم أرى معجزه واحده في حياتي تدل على وجود الله أو أى قوة خارقه للطبيعه، جميع المعجزات حدثت قبل ميلادي بالالاف السنين وأنا هنا أطلب معجزه لأنهم من رأوا المعجزات في زمن المسيح ليسوا أفضل مني.


ليسوا افضل منك, بالعكس, انت افضل منهم, عندك عقل وامامك ابواب العلم مفتوحة والتطور الهائل الحاصل و تؤمن بالدليل دون الحاجة لمعجزة!!


> حتى لو حصلت معجزه السحره انفسهم قاموا بها، ألم تسمع بالساحر كريس إينجل الذي مشى على الماء وطار، هممممم قريبه جدا من معجزات يسوع، ألا تتفق معي؟؟؟


هراء..كلها خدع بصريّة! فيديوات كشف زيفها موجودة على النت لو احببت اجيبها..


> وأين هذا الإله؟ كم من مأسي ومجاعات وقتل وتدمير وحروب وكل هذا ولا يوجد أي تدخل إلهي بطريقة أو بأخرى.


وجود الالم و المعاناة, هو ذاته وجود السعادة, فلو كانت الدنيا بدون الم, ما كُنّا عرفنا معنى الفرح!! 
الله يتدخّل, الله يتدخّل و لكن تدخل الاله لا ياتي بالسحر! فليس التدخل معجزي بالضرورة كما تتصور!! فنحن بتبرعنا لانهاء مجاعة -مثلا- نكون تدخّل الله الساكن فينا!


> والدين هو السبب الأول للتفرقة بين البشر ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر ذلك، الصراع الإسرائيلي الفلسطين سببه الدين، الحروب الصليبيه سببها الدين، أحداث سبتمبر سببها الدين،........الخ.


قد نختلف في كونه الاول, لكني بالتاكيد اتفق معك في انه سبب كبير للتفرقة, لكننا لسنا ندعوك لدين يفرّق, نحن ندعوك للايمان بشخص المسيح مخلصا و فاديا..المسيح يقول لا فرق بين عبد وسيده او بين يهودي و يوناني او بين رجل و امراة!! التفرقة سببها البشر لا الله! و هي ناتجة عن عامل نفسي بدائي هو الخوف من كل شيء غريب و الانزواء مع المشابه لك! و لا دخل لها بالدين! 


> العلم لا يؤمن بوجود إله لأنه في حال أراد أن يؤمن بوجود إله فيحتاج لدليل مادي ومنطقي وللأسف المؤمنيين يقولون أن ذلك مستحيل ولذلك علميا لا وجود لشئ إسمه "الله".


العلم لا يستطيع تقرير الايمان باله من عدمه! قولك ان العلم لا يؤمن باله خطأ..!!! العلم ليس انسان له اراء!! 
هناك ادلّة مادية و منطقية! هنا بعضها او اشهرها:
http://www.existence-of-god.com/existence-of-god.html
و لو احببت مناقشتها فراداً فلا مانع...


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2011)

> *جميع المعجزات حدثت قبل ميلادي بالالاف السنين وأنا هنا أطلب معجزه لأنهم من رأوا المعجزات في زمن المسيح ليسوا أفضل مني.*


*فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ»
وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ»
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً»
أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي»
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا»
وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ
وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2011)

احب التذكير ان القسم هنا للرد على الأسئلة التي تخص الإيمان المسيحي. فمن له سؤال مباشرة في العقيدة المسيحية فليطرحه.
الرجاء الإلتزام بتخصص القسم.


----------



## Samir poet (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
  هههههههههههههههههههه
  بلاش الياس يا هالة 
  بلاش تفقدى الصبرررررررررر
  مش كدا
  مش كل حاجة بتحقق فى نفس الوقت
  كل حاجة وليها وقتها
  ياهالة صدقنى 
  طيب اقلك على شى 
كمان
 على  فكرة الملحدين
  دول الشيطان بان لهم
افكرا وهمية بجدا
فلتستلمى
  الشيطان بيحط للانسان افكرا وهمية
  وياريت تركزى 
  دا بيحط للانسان افكار
 وهمية وبينى 
 سدود وهمية ويجعل
 الانسان يايس
 فل تتركى مجال للشيطان
 يبلعب فى دماغك
 داعى المرة لمن بيدهو الامر
*​


----------

